

Clojure's approach to Identity and State. - tosh
http://clojure.org/state

======
tosh
Great explanation regarding how to think about state and mutability (place
oriented programming).

A brilliant related talk by Rich Hickey:
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-
Values](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Values)

